# Wanted - mini dwarf, lop or lionhead in essex



## Poppyrog (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi,

I am desperately seeking 2 of the above and have trawled the internet for months now. Can't even find any sanctuaries that are local to me .

I am happy to take babies or rehome older ones, not fussed, just so want to give a loving home to some bunnies.

If anyone can help in anyway it will be much appreciated.

Thanks!

xxxx


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

ive replied to your pm x


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Here is a lady called Vicki who breeds mini lops and she is lovely.
Vicki's Rabbits & Kittens


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

I run a rescue in Dagenham.

Feel free to take a look at my website.

35,000 rabbits are dumped in rescues every year in the UK.
It's nice to give some a second chance 

Starlight's Rabbit Rescue - Home


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

VampiricLust said:


> I run a rescue in Dagenham.
> 
> Feel free to take a look at my website.
> 
> ...


ahhh your starlights owner!!! ive been looking at adopting a rescue bunny (thought it fair to do my bit to rescue a bun) and have fallen in love with sparrow!!
as a breeder will this go against me adopting? obviously i dont want him for breeder as if he isnt nuetered i will get him done anyway with follow on checks promised.
pm me the details as i am not far from you.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Please rescue, bun runs can be arranged through the bun forum if needed, have a look here Rabbit Rehome - Adopt an unwanted bunny from a rescue centre

Frags, sparrow is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

crofty said:


> Please rescue, bun runs can be arranged through the bun forum if needed, have a look here Rabbit Rehome - Adopt an unwanted bunny from a rescue centre
> 
> Frags, sparrow is gorgeous!!!!


yeah he is a little treat to my eyes.
whats the chances of rescuing when im a breeder crofty?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

frags said:


> yeah he is a little treat to my eyes.
> whats the chances of rescuing when im a breeder crofty?


I'm not sure to be honest I think it depends on the rescue, some are really dead set against breeders others maybe a little more accepting as long as they know they are going to a good home. You have a great set-up and obviously love your buns so perhaps they will be happy if they agree to homecheck you.

Its a shame really because decent breeders and rescues need to work together to sort out these awful breeders/irresponsible owners and petshops!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh Star is soooo gorgeous his colorings remind me of my Flake he has the same 3 colours!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

oh i also love bobbi and percy is adorable


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Cuddles is also very cute!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

ohhh yeah cuddles is very very cute but reserved and its obvious to see why.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

oh and if the rescue lady comes on here and would consider me for a bun id like you to view my set up.....

http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/39491-its-ready-they-love-pic-heavy-lol.html


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

frags said:


> ahhh your starlights owner!!! ive been looking at adopting a rescue bunny (thought it fair to do my bit to rescue a bun) and have fallen in love with sparrow!!
> as a breeder will this go against me adopting? obviously i dont want him for breeder as if he isnt nuetered i will get him done anyway with follow on checks promised.
> pm me the details as i am not far from you.


Ooh i feel famous! haha
All buns are neutered before hand anyway so that is all good.
I don't discriminate on things such as people being breeders, having dogs etc, you can not be picky on minute details or you would never rehome!

I am near Dagenham Heathway
I do ask all buns are rehomed in pairs or to live with an existing bunny in a 6ft x 2ft x 2ft hutch with attached 6 x 4ft run.

Sparrow would keep you amused!
He can be so naughty!


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

frags said:


> oh and if the rescue lady comes on here and would consider me for a bun id like you to view my set up.....
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/39491-its-ready-they-love-pic-heavy-lol.html


Wow that looks great!
What size are the pens?


----------



## Poppyrog (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks all for your posts. 

I guess I was just hoping that someone was closer to me (I am near Southend). I just don't like the thought of poor little buns having a long car journey 

Ever since I was little I wanted a dwarf lop one grey and white and the other brown and white! We don't always get what we want eh?

Frag - thank you for getting back to me, I'll pm you.

I soooooooooooooooooooooooooo want the rabbits right now!!!!!!

In your guys experience, can rabbits roam free in the garden for a bit or do they try and escape imediately? I just have visions of digging buns!! I wouldn't of course let them loose straight away, was just wondering what their behaviour can be like. I also have 2 puss cats to take into consideration (and wandering cats) and if I did let them out would never ever leave them un supervised.

xxxxx


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Poppyrog said:


> Thanks all for your posts.
> 
> I guess I was just hoping that someone was closer to me (I am near Southend). I just don't like the thought of poor little buns having a long car journey
> 
> ...


Dreamer came to me in southampton from nottingham, he stayed overnight half way down at a lovely ladies house and got spoilt, it can be done and is worth it if they have a lovely new home 

They should never be left free roaming unsupervised, i have a pretty much bun proof garden mine dont tend to dig though thankgod! I have a 6ftx8ft enclosed run too.


----------



## uksparky (Sep 4, 2010)

We have a male 8mth old black and white lionhead rabbit free to a good home if you like to contact me.


----------

